# Follow-up to Question for the Car Guys



## jeb6294 (May 7, 2009)

Several weeks ago I posted a question about my bum turn signal...front passenger side didn't work even after I put a new bulb in.

I would like to take this opportunity to thank you all for the good advice that I received, but I would to tell you that [SIZE=18pt]you were all wrong!!![/SIZE]

Apparently the correct answer was to just ignore it for a few weeks and let it fix itself.

I never had a chance to try much else to fix it and I figured it was just a front turn signal so it wasn't the end of the world. The other day when I went to make a right, I noticed that my indicator wasn't flashing really fast anymore. When I got parked I looked and, sure enough, my turn signal is working again.


----------



## MA_PE (May 7, 2009)

I vote loose connection or wet connection that dried out eventually. But it still could just be gremlins.


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 7, 2009)

A self-healing car is pretty cool.

Unfortunately, problems that go away all by themselves usually come back all by themselves.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 7, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> A self-healing car is pretty cool.


Yeah, right.

You've seen Christine, haven't you?


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 7, 2009)

^Point. A homicidal, self-healing car would be problematic.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 7, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^Point. A homicidal, self-healing car would be problematic.



T1000 liquid automobiles?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 7, 2009)

The T1000 was a Chevette clone marketted by Pontiac.


----------



## MA_PE (May 7, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> The T1000 was a Chevette clone marketted by Pontiac.


and reminding me of that is a pretty mean thing to do to a Pontiac guy.


----------



## DVINNY (May 7, 2009)

What about me? my first car was a chevette. I'd of loved to have had the T1000.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 7, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> and reminding me of that is a pretty mean thing to do to a Pontiac guy.


So I guess I shouldn't mention the Korean built Lemans or the fact that Pontiac's last new model in history was the G3?


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 7, 2009)

^Nothing like a little salt for the wound.


----------



## MA_PE (May 7, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> So I guess I shouldn't mention the Korean built Lemans or the fact that Pontiac's last new model in history was the G3?


that is correct, you should NOT mention them.


----------



## MGX (May 7, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> So I guess I shouldn't mention the Korean built Lemans or the fact that Pontiac's last new model in history was the G3?


The early '90s LeMans was a fantastic car IMO.

The fantastic only applies to the 1.6 Korean Daewoo engine and 4 speed. The American 2.0 was a turd.

I racked up 300K on one with minimal maintenance and only had to replace an oil sending unit once.

Of course the top speed was around 80 MPH and one had to avoid any and all headwinds, but it was a masterpiece of a machine for a tightwad like me; the downside is it was indeed the most unsafe car sold in all of North America for the years it was produced.


----------



## MA_PE (May 7, 2009)

MGX have you ever heard the phrase "Pontiac - We build excitement"?

There was nothing "exciting" about the Korean Lemans. I'm glad you got your a$$ carted around for short money and didn't die in the process, but it made me cry to see the Pontiac crest on it.


----------



## MGX (May 7, 2009)

Oh of course, there was nothing "Pontiac" about it. In fact it was a mutant Opel Kadette with Korean guts.

Not to burst your bubble but Pontiac has been nothing more than an example of badge engineering for decades. I wondered why Pontiac would bring back the styling cues from the LeMans for the Aztek.

For the record, I would nuke France for a new G8.


----------



## SkyWarp (May 7, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> ^Point. A homicidal, self-healing car would be problematic.


 Nissan has self healing paint: http://www.nissan-global.com/EN/NEWS/2005/...51202-01-e.html


----------



## MA_PE (May 7, 2009)

> Pontiac has been nothing more than an example of badge engineering for decades


decades? god your making me feel old. I guess since ~'82 is decades now isn't it. Prior to then it was pretty much its own division.

Although there were a few items that were uniquely Pontiac since then.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 8, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> MGX have you ever heard the phrase "Pontiac - We build excitement excrement"?


Fixed it for you!

Honestly, excepting the Firebird, Pontiac hasn't built anything memorable for good things (had to put that caveat in because of the memorably awful Aztek) since the 6000STE.


----------



## MA_PE (May 8, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Fixed it for you!
> Honestly, excepting the Firebird, Pontiac hasn't built anything memorable for good things (had to put that caveat in because of the memorably awful Aztek) since the 6000STE.


Bonneville SSEi supercharged

Grand Prix GTP GXP

that Holden GTO is a screamer

the new G8 is supposed to be awesome too.

Solstice (IMO, if nothing else its memorable)

and FWIW, I too think the look of the Aztek is horrendous but I had one for a rental once and it's a pretty nice and functional vehicle.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 8, 2009)

People I know that have Azteks love the things.


----------



## MGX (May 8, 2009)

I must admit the GTP was great. I really like them.

I had a co-worker who modified one to drag race. He built up the transmission to withstand more stress but never replaced the powdered connecting rods with forged internals.

Ergo, 3 engines later he started thinking about forged rods.

Of course the GTO is awesome as well, however the looks are so bland as to not even notice them, which is fantastic for speed freaks but not too good with sales.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 8, 2009)

The dealers themselves did the GTOs no favors. $5K 'market price adjustments' pi$$ed off a lot of people. A lot of people who wanted one, but would never buy one because of those cheesy practices. I fell into that group.

They did the same thing to the Solstice.


----------



## MA_PE (May 8, 2009)

> Of course the GTO is awesome as well, however the looks are so bland as to not even notice them, which is fantastic for speed freaks but not too good with sales


Agreed. The dolts at GM said it was consistent with the the intent of the original GTO, but they should have picked up on some of the origianl styling cues (especially from the much desired "Judge" issues) to stimulate some sales.



> The dealers themselves did the GTOs no favors. $5K 'market price adjustments' pi$$ed off a lot of people. A lot of people who wanted one, but would never buy one because of those cheesy practices. I fell into that group.


Agreed. The price was too high period. The retro Mustang took off because people could get the look for a reasonable price. The GTO was no competition price-wise unlees you were looking at the heavily optioned/max power Mustangs (which didn't represent the bulk of the sales.

since I've turned this into a Pontiac thread. Anyone seen this yet?

ASC recreates the Trans AM with a new Camaro


----------



## SkyWarp (May 8, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> The dealers themselves did the GTOs no favors. $5K 'market price adjustments' pi$$ed off a lot of people. A lot of people who wanted one, but would never buy one because of those cheesy practices. I fell into that group.


 I didn't pay attention for the initial offering, but I remembered them slashing the prices when they were sitting on the lot. The GTO was a solid car, but the styling was as bland as I've come to expect from GM.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 12, 2009)

The GTO did look a lot like a Grand Am. I'd walked past them the first time I saw them on the lots because of this. But, I liked the understated look. I just didn't like the jacked up prices.

I wouldn't even buy one at the slashed prices t made me so mad.


----------



## EM_PS (May 12, 2009)

Here's a ten point bonus question: Why will this owner be unhappy?


----------



## snickerd3 (May 12, 2009)

^ Cuz it's a Ford


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 12, 2009)

Open element filter downstream from the supercharger on a supercharged motor--BRILLIANT!!!!!


----------



## EM_PS (May 12, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Open element filter downstream from the supercharger on a supercharged motor--BRILLIANT!!!!!


winner winner chicken dinner!

That air filter doesn't suck, it blows! or as a buddy of mine mentions, "that's an expensive way to clean your air filter"


----------



## MA_PE (May 12, 2009)

isn't there some sort of backflow valve body at the supercharger inlet line that would prevent the over pressurefrom blowing out the air filter?

Looks like too nice a setup to miss the obvious like that.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 12, 2009)

I think the guy spent too much money on 'pretty.' Too many shiny things. The owner must be a crow.


----------



## MGX (May 12, 2009)

I think supercharged air filters will be the next big thing.


----------



## MA_PE (May 12, 2009)

MGX said:


> I think supercharged air filters will be the next big thing.


it could double as a leaf "blower".


----------



## EM_PS (May 12, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> isn't there some sort of backflow valve body at the supercharger inlet line that would prevent the over pressurefrom blowing out the air filter?
> Looks like too nice a setup to miss the obvious like that.


yeah, my first thought it was naturally aspirated made to look like forced induction (who would pay for that?) - maybe the converse is true? - I wouldn't mind hearing more of the backstory on whose ever setup this is/was. . .cuz i have no idea why an open to atmosphere air cleaner would ever be on a forced induction engine, turbo'd or super'd


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 13, 2009)

error_matrix said:


> yeah, my first thought it was naturally aspirated made to look like forced induction (who would pay for that?)


You'd be surprised at the number of NA Civics are running around with intercoolers zip tied behind the bumper.


----------



## MGX (May 13, 2009)

I've seen riced civics with fake turbocharger blowoff valves. A speaker and microprocessor linked to the clutch to make a "pweh" noise from under the hood.

I thought it was a radio shack car alarm until someone explained it to me, then I laughed my wontons off.


----------



## NCcarguy (May 13, 2009)

I think that setup actually bypasses the filter, the inlet pipe goes through the filter, not blowing into it. I think it's ok.


----------

